# Synodontis Petricola - what to feed?



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm picking up some Synodontis Petricola to go into my Mbuna tank this weekend. They'll be in a quarantine tank for about 6 weeks and then they'll go into the Mbuna tank. I feed my Mbuna Dainichi pellet foods (mostly veggie fx with occasional color fx and ultima) along with occasional seaweed and algae chips. Do I need to put something else in there for the Syno's as well? How about when they're in the quarantine tank by themselves? They'll be supplemented with fry in the big tank as well (one of the reasons I'm getting them is for fry control). Thoughts?


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I feed my cats premium sinking pellets and brine shrimp pellets. They will eat about anything.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Other than assuming they get some of the NLS sinking pellets that drop to the substrate, I also feed my syndontis (multipunctatus) sinking NLS H20 wafers, which I crumble up and feed at the end of a tong.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

NLS cichlid formula.

I feed it to ALL my fish, catfish, livebearers, cyprinids even cichlids....


----------



## rainbow (Jul 20, 2007)

Think you're going to be disappointed with the syno petricolas for fry control. I have 8 adults in my 125gal and they seem to do nothing whatsoever for fry control. Beautiful, lively catfish though.


----------

